# Gentoo Kernel Probleme

## Arbaal

Ich habe mir Gentoo als 2t System Installiert (mit Hilfe der Live CD und der Stage3-Athlon-XP). 

Meine Partitionen sehen wie folgt aus: 

hda2 = Windows (FAT 32) 

hda3 ext2 /boot 

hda5 ReiserFS / 

hda6 Swap 

Habe auch die /etc/fstab hab ich wie folgt geschrieben: 

/dev/hda3 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2 

/dev/hda5 / ReiserFS noatime 0 1 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 0 0 

proc /proc proc defaults 0 0 

Ich habe den Gentoo-Linux Kernel genommen (ein gepatchter 2.4.19 Kernel). 

Nach dem Complieren und eintragen bei Grub , giebt er mir beim laden des Kernels (nach restart) folgenden Text (abschrift): 

ds: no socket drivers loaded! 

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly 

mount_devfs_fs(): unable to mount devfs,err: -2 

Freeing unused Kernel memory: 100k free 

Warning: Unable to open an initial console. 

Kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init=option to kernel 

Weiß jemand Rat? Habe mich an die Installations Anleitung gehalten , und hatte nie Fehler gehabt! 

MFG 

Nils Hasenbanck

----------

## koba

hat der kernel reiserfs support (nicht als modul) ?

gruss koba

----------

## Arbaal

Jo , hat er.

----------

## koba

hast du bei "kernel /boot/bzImage" "root=/dev/hda5" übergeben

hast du devfs support im kernel

im zweifelsfall einfach noch mal von der gentoo cd booten,

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -o bind /proc/ /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

devfs aktivieren

den kernel nochmal bauen, 

kernel nach /boot kopieren

und checken obs dann klappt

sauber unmounten nicht vergessen

gruss koba

----------

## hopfe

 *Arbaal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ds: no socket drivers loaded! 
> 
> VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly 
> ...

 

hast du devfs_support im Kernel aktiviert, und wie sehen deine Einstellungen für grub aus ?

----------

## Arbaal

wer mal kurz alles machen und bin in 20 min wieder da

----------

